# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  this weeks list

## MIke R

Women:

HANDLE WITH CARE Jodi Picoult
AMERICAN WIFE, by Curtis Sittenfeld
THE READER, by Bernhard Schlink.
FIREFLY LANE, by Kristin Hannah
WATER FOR ELEPHANTS, by Sara Gruen.
THE SHACK, by William P. Young
STILL ALICE, by Lisa Genova
SECRETS, by Jude Deveraux
THE LOVE DARE, by Stephen and Alex Kendrick
LOVING FRANK, by Nancy Horan
CONFESSIONS OF A SHOPAHOLIC, by Sophie Kinsella
SARAH

----------


## phil62

Mike, I really appreciate that you do this. I can't wait to see what people on the beaches of St Barth are reading. I finished Wally Lamb's latest today-very moving and thought provoking as you got deeper in to the overlapping stories and histories. Worth waiting 10 years for this newest work. Amy

----------


## MIke R

Not a problem at all.....Wendi and I are begining to put together our beach read pile for April

----------


## MIke R

hey Amy.....I got a book for you for St Barts...running a bookstore gives one a knack for matching a person with a book....promise me you will get this one


Home by Another Way by Robert Benson

----------


## phil62

And I thought I would not be getting any more books until AFTER SBH. I will pick it up Wed night when I attend the  the DeMille reading/signing. I will report back to you coach when I have read it. Amy

----------


## MIke R

I will be impressed/surprised if a mainstream book store has it in stock....if not, I keep multiple copies on hand at all times in my little Caribbean/Tropical section I maintain, and I can shoot you a copy

----------


## KevinS

I bought my copy at Funny Face in Gustavia, which has since closed.

----------


## MIke R

> I bought my copy at Funny Face in Gustavia, which has since closed.



see I wouldn't have matched you up with that one from that section in my store...for you it would have been Sex With Cannibals, by Martin Troost..and you would have loved it and came back to buy Getting Stoned with Savages which is equally as good

howz Vegas?

----------


## KevinS

I'll give the Sex Lives of Cannibals a try when I finish one of the three that I'm re-reading now - Twain's Following The Equator, a 1917 Jimmie Dale novel by Frank Packard (hey, I look at the Boston Herald for one reason only - to see how the Phantom is doing), and Bullfinch's Mythology (another classic).  Jimmie Dale is having his first real conversation with The Tocsin, Twain is off of Honolulu expounding on Hawaiian Royalty,  and Bullfinch is still in the introduction and will take a while. 

Getting Stoned With Savages may have a flashback or two - I've spent some time in Fiji.  

Vegas is uneventful so far.  I've got a meeting in 2 hours, and I need to fit in lunch and a visit to the Sports Book to see how the Nascar race is going.

----------


## llyon

> I bought my copy at Funny Face in Gustavia, which has since closed. 
> 
> 
> 
> see I wouldn't have matched you up with that one from that section in my store...for you it would have been Sex With Cannibals, by Martin Troost..and you would have loved it and came back to buy Getting Stoned with Savages which is equally as good



Both are great and I highly recommend . Funny and thought provoking at the same time!

----------


## MIke R

have you read the third one yet??.. Lost on Planet China

----------


## llyon

NO, thanks for letting me know about it!
On another note, Grisham is a whore.  I just finished "The Associate" which is "The Firm" with a few things changed.  He should be (rich) ashamed.  
"The First Patient" was not that well written but a thought provoker.

----------


## MIke R

hasnt been much movement at all still since my last posting of books..so what I am doing  instead is reproducing the "Employees Recommended" list from this week.....each week we all have to recommend one book..



The Namesake by Jhumpa Lahiri 
The Historian by Elizabeth Kostova
The Sea by John Banville
The Piano Tuner by Daniel Mason 
The Time Traveler's Wife by Audrey Niffenegger 
Fool by Christopher Moore
Those Who Saved Us by Jenna Blum

----------


## phil62

Great list and your staff knows its stuff. I agree with their selecting 5 of these titles as really good reads, Mike. Thank you for this list. I still have not read THE SEA, it is on my list and I will add their suggestion of FOOL.. Amy

----------


## MIke R

The Sea was my pick :-)...good story..well written

----------


## GramChop

regarding "the sea", what's the premise?

----------


## JEK

> regarding "the sea", what's the premise?



Dudette, have ya heard of Google? http://www.amazon.com/Sea-Man-Booker.../dp/0307263118

----------


## GramChop

ok, grumpster!  step away from the tanqueray and nobody gets hurt!

i was talking to the two nice people on this topic before you butted your grumpy ole self into the converstaion.

now, go back to resting your tired body from that 30 mile bike ride (yeah....i read facebook!) and let us nice people be!

----------


## JEK

That was actually funny }:|

----------


## GramChop

merci!  i try!  glad you got the humor!

----------


## GramChop

did you get the 'reason for edit'?

----------


## JEK

> did you get the 'reason for edit'?



I love you man. (Wo)man  :blush:

----------


## GramChop

right back at 'cha, pops!

----------


## MIke R

he;s bitching about 30 miles???>.geez ....he IS old....

----------


## GramChop

this is such a beautiful moment.  mike, we must have been released from time-out!

----------


## JEK

> this is such a beautiful moment.  mike, we must have been released from time-out!



NOT SO FAST YOU LITTLE BRATS! } :Frown:

----------


## MIke R

good God our hardware store is 11 miles away and I often bike it out and back for a few items just for the workout...and then I go to work....what the hell is he complaining about??


its all that soft living in foo foo restaurants....LMAO

----------


## GramChop

> Originally Posted by lambchop1101
> 
> this is such a beautiful moment.  mike, we must have been released from time-out!
> 
> 
> 
> NOT SO FAST YOU LITTLE BRATS! }



uh-oh...run, mike, run!  you go left and i'll go right...by the time he figures out which way to go, we'll be long gone!

----------


## MIke R

it doesnt matter...he's  too old to catch us anyway....

----------


## llyon

Finished Lost Planet on China yesterday.  Very interesting observations and slightly funny.  I wish he could bring more of his original book's  humor to his more recent stuff, but good nonetheless.

----------

